# Sticky  Pigeon Stories - Guidelines



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Greetings!

Please join our "Pigeon Stories" section at www.pigeons.com 
Below you will find the GUIDELINES;

1. The Category: Pigeon Stories
2. Who: All Pigeons.com registered members.
3. What: The pigeon story forum accepts inspirational, motivational,
touching, heartfelt, uplifting, and/or funny pigeon (or dove) stories. 
3. When: Beginning Dec. 27th, 2004, and continuing until further notice.
4. Basic Guidlines
a. You must be 18 years of age or older to enter.
b. Each story must be authored by you and unpublished. 
c. Each story should also contain a short author's biography with facts
about you and your relationship with pigeons, where you live and what you do
with your time. Links from your story to your own web site are acceptable.

d. Picture uploads should be kept to a maximum of 300 x 300 pixels for each
picture. 
e. Entries must be uploaded to the "Pigeon Stories" section on the
pigeons.com web site. Before public viewing, each story will be reviewed by
the staff, then made public for all to see, and to reply with comments.

Pigeons.com reserves the right to refuse any and all submittals for any
reason. Stories and content do not necessarily represent the views and
opinions of the staff, moderators and general membership at pigeons.com.

Thanks for your contributions,

The staff at Pigeons.com


----------

